# Guppie acting really strange



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a guppie that i got it about 2 days ago and 1st day was ok but now she does not want to eat and no activity at all. I saw that someone from my tank nipped her tail and thought to put her in the breeder so that no one will try to nip her. I still left her in the main tank though. What could be the problem. I do not think that she is due because her belly is not so big. Also she is always on the top of the tank.

Any help please?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Guppies tend to stick to the top of the tank.

Is she alone? Guppies like groups.

Also, guppies are slow swimmers so almost any other fish will nip at them.

It is perfectly normal for a fish not to eat for a few days. If it continues, get some garlic powder from your kitchen cupboard and mix it with a cup of water from your tank. Pour it into the tank and then feed about 20 minutes later. Hunger strike over.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

The problem is that she does not do alot of activity, does not eat and yes it was with a group of guppies but i transfered it to the same tank but in a breeder so that no one will nip it or harres it. 

In the tank i have 3x swordtails, 6x guppies and 3x platies.


----------

